# Guess If I lived In France



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

I'd pick up one of these and pack it in a shoulder holster for self protection. Definitely not a wonder nine - but in 1860 I guess they were! Huh?

https://www.fusil-calais.com/en/222-revolvers-pietta


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Is there some reason why you chose blackpowder?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Hes a real old guy. Blackpowder was all they had back in his day most likely.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> Is there some reason why you chose blackpowder?


no special permit's required. Just be 18 YOA or older


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Hes a real old guy. Blackpowder was all they had back in his day most likely.


Actually I can remember when my unit got their first matchlocks. Talk about a woopie doo fandangle contraption


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Real Old Man said:


> no special permit's required. Just be 18 YOA or older


Okay, but you know the rules. Clean. Clean. Clean. Dampness is a bad thing. Make sure your primers are on tight. Don't count on a candle for light, after the first shot the candle goes out...


----------

